# Buying Glasses for Basic



## Ghostbuster123 (9 Nov 2018)

I have read the forums about glasses vs contacts in basic and it sounds like glasses are best, except for rainy days. My question is did you scratch or destroy glasses? I was looking into getting a couple pairs of cheap frames and something to keep them from falling off. Too bad they don't make cable temples any more lol.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Nov 2018)

Ghostbuster123 said:
			
		

> I have read the forums about glasses vs contacts in basic and it sounds like glasses are best, except for rainy days. My question is did you scratch or destroy glasses? I was looking into getting a couple pairs of cheap frames and something to keep them from falling off. Too bad they don't make cable temples any more lol.



When you get to basic, you’ll have a certain day very early on dedicated to all things optometrist-related. (Exams, glasses, etc.) If you wear glasses already, make sure you have your prescription with you if something needs to be addressed—staff will ask for it. If something happens to your glasses during training they can usually be repaired quickly...unless something has changed since I was there.


----------



## Ghostbuster123 (9 Nov 2018)

Thanks 😊


----------



## mariomike (10 Nov 2018)

Ghostbuster123 said:
			
		

> My question is did you scratch or destroy glasses?



QUOTE

The following documents are required on arrival:

b.eyeglass prescriptions
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page#annex-b

END QUOTE


----------

